# 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks!



## Porschenut1 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey fellas, Here's a great thread to post up pimp Gallardo pics!
I need some 20" wheel options for the Gallardo. The more dish the better. Motorsport style because they suit the car the best. Chrome is a no-no unless it's a chrome/polished lip.
The car is black.


_Modified by Porschenut1 at 3:15 AM 6-3-2006_


----------



## Porschenut1 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (Porschenut1)*

I pulled these pics from eBay auctions, unfortunately no full car pics
















And Hamann:










_Modified by Porschenut1 at 3:42 PM 6-1-2006_


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (Porschenut1)*


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (team3d)*


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (team3d)*


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (team3d)*


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (team3d)*


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (Porschenut1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porschenut1* »_Hey fellas, Here's a great thread to post up pimp Gallardo pics!
I need some 20" wheel options for the Gallardo. The more dish the better. Motorsport style because they suit the car the best. Chrome is a no-no unless it's a chrome/polished lip.
The car is black with the yellow insert interior.

*btw, your in vancouver, visit SR autogroup in richmond, they are just like sp engineering in L.A., they got bunch of lambo customers & alot of tuning parts for the lambos*


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (team3d)*


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (team3d)*


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (team3d)*

http://www.srautogroup.com
http://www.sp-engineering.com


----------



## Porschenut1 (Jul 7, 2005)

These are all Murcielagos, any Gallardo pics?
I'm sure that Gallardo wheels would have to be specific because you need so much clearance in the front to clear the calipers.
thankx


----------



## rabbitVR28 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Porschenut1)*

talk to Eric at http://www.SEtuning.com

I _guarantee _he can get you what you are looking for...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hands down, best place for exclusive, high-end wheels.


_Modified by rabbitVR28 at 4:06 PM 6-12-2006_


----------



## Jetagli4 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (rabbitVR28)*

such nice cars. must be nice


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (team3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *team3d* »_









these wheels are ugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (Porschenut1)*

weird...only one gallardo out of all those pics







. if this is for your personal car do some research on the wheel and ask if they are proven at high speeds and if they will warranty them. i am trying to find a set of wheals for my customers gallardo and having a hell of a time because wheel companies won't take responsibility if your doin 150mph and their wheel breaks(because it wasn't tested for that rate of speed) and your insurance company will research that and call it negligence and won't cover damages to your car


----------



## Porschenut1 (Jul 7, 2005)

I guess custom is the only way to go. HRE, Fikse, etc.
Not for my personal car. Good buddy, uses me as a resource b/c I'm on the forums and he's not familiar with the tuner stuff either.


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (Porschenut1)*

was down at SEMA last week and talked to a guy at ECO wheels, he said his engineer would sign off at 200mph


----------



## 1.8TDUB (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (downsouthdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *downsouthdub* »_
these wheels are ugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

X2


----------



## LowFlyinRabbit (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (1.8TDUB)*

Avus AF-M02 in matte black w/polished lip definitely! They're sitting at my local shop just like that, I'll take some pics if I get chance to go by. Check em out.
Edit: Wow, just realized this thread was almost a year old. LOL, guess I'm used to the 1.8T board moving a little faster...


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (team3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *team3d* »_









I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

I know iForged has some that look amazing on lambos.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (PsiGLI)*

Give Nic Schmietenknop a call at Curtis Custom Wheels in Abbotsford, BC. They fit Lambo's with big wheels on a daily basis. IIRC They are one of the largest distributors for 26"+ wheels out there.
http://www.curtiscustomwheels.com/


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

And for the 12 month anniversary of this thread...
My Gallardo SE on 20's


















































_Modified by AtlasD3Miami at 1:18 AM 6-2-2007_


----------



## that1guy (Dec 4, 2004)

i hate you


----------



## FISCAL (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: 20" wheels for Gallardo? need ideas. thanks! (Porschenut1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porschenut1* »_I pulled these pics from eBay auctions, unfortunately no full car pics
















And Hamann:









_Modified by Porschenut1 at 3:42 PM 6-1-2006_


----------



## justChad (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (that1guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *that1guy* »_i hate you
















x1000000000000000


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

i like the second set of rims better then the first


----------



## quid (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_And for the 12 month anniversary of this thread...
My Gallardo SE on 20's









7

dear christ tell me you have a high res of this pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (that1guy)*

there is a black gallardo rolling around here in North Phoenix with black centered wheels and yellow lips (brakes, and interior accents are in yellow) and man o man the car looks good enough to hump.
there is also and orange one with black centers and orange lips that looks bad ass.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_And for the 12 month anniversary of this thread...
My Gallardo SE on 20's

















































_Modified by AtlasD3Miami at 1:18 AM 6-2-2007_

now those arre some pimp a$$ gallardos


----------

